# Upcoming surgery



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to mention that I will be going into the hospital tomorrow for bi-lateral knee replacements and didn't want everyone to think that I've gone back to being a lurker. lol. Not sure if I can have my lap top in the hospital (don't know if it's allowed or if they even have Wifi). Anyway...any good thoughts or prayers would be much appreciated. 

I may be in the hospital 3 to 5 days then home to my wonderful husband who will have to put up with me (I'm thinking of getting a bell...lol...jk). My husband says he's going to set up a place for me in the garage so that I can sit and make props while recovering...I usually work in the basement, but don't think I'll be able to handle the stairs for awhile. (Yep, I picked me a good one - husband that is.) 

As soon as I can, I will be posting again and will definitely miss all of you while I'm unable to post. Take care!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Ramonadona, you are going to ace this thing! Just wait, you will be hopping up and down the stairs in no time. I feel sure of it! Prayers for a quick and painless surgery and for you to be 100% by June 7th!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck! My friend has had a fake knee since we were in high school. Car hit him. We used to smack him on the knee and try to lock it up! You can make bigger props in the garage...


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words. I'm not worried, I'm anxious to get it over with and start healing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're on your way to becoming a bionic woman

Here's to an uncomplicated surgery and a good recovery. My boss has had work done on both knees (not at the same time) in the past year and for the first time in probably a couple decades can stand and walk without pain. He's been undergoing physical therapy for several months now, but has made excellent progress.

Your husband sounds like a keeper


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck, don't worry about a thing! The pain will be over in no time and I will be thinking about you.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you have an uneventful hospital stay and a speedy recovery! Your husband sounds like a keeper indeed.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well wishes and a very speedy recovery to you! My father-in-law also had knee surgery a few months ago and is doing really well. He had to have his ankle worked on as well because of an motorcycle accident he was involved in. But he had a really good doctor and he was up and around the 2nd or 3rd day after the surgery. I know that it will go really well for you! 

Sounds like your husband is a really great guy! I like the idea of a bell, but I don't think he will after a few days.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

For Various reasons, the Dr's will most likely want you on your feet ASAP perhaps even within 24 hours. So you should be somewhat mobile rather quickly. Don't know if Stairs will be part of that itinerary, LOL . Here's to a speedy and healthy recovery


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I suppose "break a leg" would be out of place here, so I'll say good luck and take all the meds they offer. No use in being brave about the pain if they aren't making a movie about you. Keep us informed about how you are doing.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will be posting again as soon as I can. And Scareme...my mom beat you to the "break a leg" lol. I am actually thinking I'll probably be getting around right away even better than I am now! Thank you so much for all the well wishes, they are very appreciated!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery and may you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's to a quick recovery and a little quiet prop building time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers for a safe surgery and quick recovery. And your mate does sound like a trooper! I have had experience with the bell, to this day when I hear a bell with a certain sound I think I need to scamper to help sweetie to the BR!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good thoughts coming your way for an uneventful surgery and a quick recovery! Remember...pain meds are your friend!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hope the surgery goes great. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hubby is definitely a keeper! Good luck with the surgery. Hope everything goes really well for you.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

All my best for a speedy recovery!
The medical community has come a long way in knee replacements. Success rates are better than ever. My mom had a double knee replacement and is doing great!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck, Ramonadona! Remember to be patient with your recovery, but be diligent with your therapy (from a haunter who went through ACL reconstruction a few years ago)!!!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm back home from the hospital now! Everything went great! I'm on the mend now...and looking forward to a much needed "vacation". Thanks to everyone who sent words of encouragement and well wishes! God bless!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

So glad to hear you're out and doing well!
God bless!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great to hear your home. Now relax. Enjoy a little quiet time. Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay!


----------

